# Beef liver and Cod Oil mixture



## timmah (Oct 4, 2009)

I was reading the caresheet and I got some Ground Turkey and the Cod liver oil at walgreens today but i missed the part on the beef liver. That needs to be mixed with the ground turkey/cod oil correct? I bought a bunch of ziplock bags to make small meal pouches. I put some a small bit of ground turkey and 1 drop of cod liver oil on his feed block and he ate most of it, he gets full really really fast.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Oct 6, 2009)

I havent used cod liver oil yet. read the care sheet again because i think bobby uses 1 spoon full per pound of meat, or something like that.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 6, 2009)

Straight from Bobby's "CARE AND BREEDING TEGUS" section at:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.varnyard-herps-inc.com/</a><!-- m -->

Don't forget to read the last part there..

"They both must be fed in conjunction with each other, the Cod liver oil is needed to metabolite the vitamin A in the beef liver."

The way I mix my beef liver into the ground turkey: 

I use one part of beef liver to three parts ground turkey, just mince the liver, or you can use a food processor. You can mix it together and then portion pack them into meal size zip-lock bags, freeze them and then thaw them as needed to feed. As in the little stamp zip-locks for hatchlings, up to sandwich bags for adults. You can make up a bunch of them and freeze them. Also this is fed raw, I do not cook anything for tegus but eggs. 

Raw beef liver contains:
Vitamin A iu (ug * 5) 35346.000 10020.591 39940.98 706.9% 
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) mg 0.260 0.07371 0.2938 17.3% 
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) mg 2.780 0.78813 3.1414 163.5% 
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) mg 12.780 3.62313 14.4414 63.9% 
Vitamin B5 (Pantotheic Acid) mg 7.620 2.16027 8.6106 76.2% 
Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) mg 0.940 0.26649 1.0622 47% 
Vitamin C mg 22.000 6.237 24.86 36.6% 
Vitamin E mg 0.670 0.189945 0.7571 4.4% 
Water g 68.990 19.558665 77.9587 0 
Zinc mg 3.920 1.11132 4.4296 26.1% 

The way I mix my cod liver oil into the ground turkey: 

I use one tablespoon of cod liver oil to one pound of ground turkey. You can mix it together and then portion pack them into meal size zip-lock bags, freeze them and then thaw them as needed to feed. As in the little stamp zip-locks for hatchlings, up to sandwich bags for adults.

Cod liver oil contains more vitamin A and more vitamin D per unit weight than any other common food. One hundred grams of regular cod liver oil provides 100,000 IU of vitamin A, almost three times more than beef liver, the next richest source; and 10,000 IU vitamin D, almost four times more than lard, the next richest source. Of course, cod liver oil is only consumed used in small amounts, but even a tablespoon (about 15 grams) provides well over the recommended daily allowance for both nutrients in humans. Cod liver oil is a natural source of vitamin D3.

In addition, cod liver oil contains 7 percent each of the elongated omega-3 fatty acids EPA and DHA. EPA is the precursor of important prostaglandin, localized tissue hormones that help the body deal with inflammation; and DHA is extremely important for the development and function of the brain and nervous system. So it's no surprise that in numerous studies cod liver oil has proven to be a powerhouse in fighting disease. 

They both must be fed in conjunction with each other, the Cod liver oil is needed to metabolite the vitamin A in the beef liver.


----------



## timmah (Oct 6, 2009)

My little guy didnt really eat much until today, I gave him beef liver, cod oil, ground turkey mixture, he ate so much hes round as a ball. hopefully he digest it ok.


----------

